# Goiter, goiter...GO AWAY!



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

My goiter is back :scared0015: My 8th week on Synthroid and my goiter is starting to swell again. I feel a bit defeated as it was pretty much non=existant since I started the Synthroid, until recently. Any thoughts on why this might be? I have an appt with my Endo wednesday, I want to be prepared with any info that might help with my treatment.All my levels have been normal so far, but I have positive antibodies-Synthroid was only prescribed to see if it helps with symptoms (which doc doesn't "feel is related",and it has helped (I think)...my mysterious tailbone pain has lessened considerably,losing weight (15 lbs so far),daily headaches have subsided, sleep has improved (don't feel "hungover" as much when I wake) joint pain and swelling non-existent, hair is still "shedding" a bit-but I heard this is "normal" on Synthroid, anxiety is better. I am finding that when my Thyroid is enlarged :a1Thyroid: I bite my nails like crazy. I have been feeling SO GOOD the last few weeks, I am just worried that my "remission" is nearing the end. I have changed my diet completely and have done what I can, what next? And the one big question that looms over me daily-Why is this happening, what can I do to fix it? I have 5 kids and I am just super motivated to get on with this Thyroid B.S. and focus more on them! Please, anyone with any helpful experience/advice-is going to be so appreciated and useful 
SIDE NOTE:My last TSH reading 11/30/09 was 1.75 My new reading on 3/17/10 is 1.80. Should I see what my ANTI THYROID PEROXIDASE reading is to see if it has changed since 11/09? I guess I expected my TSH to be LOWER than in 11/09 due to my symptoms practically going away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> My goiter is back :scared0015: My 8th week on Synthroid and my goiter is starting to swell again. I feel a bit defeated as it was pretty much non=existant since I started the Synthroid, until recently. Any thoughts on why this might be? I have an appt with my Endo wednesday, I want to be prepared with any info that might help with my treatment.All my levels have been normal so far, but I have positive antibodies-Synthroid was only prescribed to see if it helps with symptoms (which doc doesn't "feel is related",and it has helped (I think)...my mysterious tailbone pain has lessened considerably,losing weight (15 lbs so far),daily headaches have subsided, sleep has improved (don't feel "hungover" as much when I wake) joint pain and swelling non-existent, hair is still "shedding" a bit-but I heard this is "normal" on Synthroid, anxiety is better. I am finding that when my Thyroid is enlarged :a1Thyroid: I bite my nails like crazy. I have been feeling SO GOOD the last few weeks, I am just worried that my "remission" is nearing the end. I have changed my diet completely and have done what I can, what next? And the one big question that looms over me daily-Why is this happening, what can I do to fix it? I have 5 kids and I am just super motivated to get on with this Thyroid B.S. and focus more on them! Please, anyone with any helpful experience/advice-is going to be so appreciated and useful
> SIDE NOTE:My last TSH reading 11/30/09 was 1.75 My new reading on 3/17/10 is 1.80. Should I see what my ANTI THYROID PEROXIDASE reading is to see if it has changed since 11/09? I guess I expected my TSH to be LOWER than in 11/09 due to my symptoms practically going away.


It could be antibodies doing this and keeping the TSH down around 1 or less sometimes keeps the antibodies very very quiet for some patients. It's worth a try.

It would be interesting to see what is going on with TPO and the time to do it is now while you are so symptomatic for as you know, the antibodies wax and wane.


----------

